# Any Farang in Phitsanulok?



## Serena CCT

Hi all! Just wondering if there's any "Farang" in Phitsanulok? I moved here at the end of May and after the excitement of the very beginning, I'm getting pretty bored now! We could meet up!
Looking forward to hearing from you!
Serena


----------



## Fortyisfun

Hey Serena,

I am heading to Thailand in October but no where near you unfortunately. Can I ask you though why you decided to settle in Phitsanulok......It seems a very long way from anything.

Fortyisfun


----------



## Serena CCT

Got a good job here. I knew it wouldnt have been easy living in Thailand but I'm finding it harder than I thought!!! Phitsanulok is a nice place actually but it's a bit difficult even getting around, none seems to speak English...I just to be more patient I guess! Why are you moving to Thailand?


----------



## Fortyisfun

Good for you Serena........I am applying for a 12 Mth Non immigration visa soon and hope to travel for as long as I can. It seems like a very nice place to live and the cost of living is pretty good.


----------



## l4ny04

I know it's a bit late to reply. but i'm so happy to finally see someone posting about phitsanulok.
Are you still in phitsanulok? I am visiting in phitsanulok occasionally, and it's really hard to get around since no one really speak english.


----------



## Balga_wa

Hello! finally I found this page.. try to looking for some friend for my husband.. as we plan to move back to Phitsanulok, but we do visit Phitsanulok every year. We are from Australia, I am Thai originally from Phitsanulok and my husband are Aussy. I hope this forum still keep on going to see more farang who live in Phitsanulok to come and join.


----------



## Colin_uk

*Phitsanulok Expat Meet-ups*

Hi All,
The English speaking Phitsanulok ex pats meet twice a week, firstly Wednesday lunchtime at the Topland Hotel restaurant on the 1st floor from 11:30am, secondly on a Friday night at Katz Bar which is located in the street behind the "Old" downtown bus station from 7pm. Wives/Partners welcome at both venues.

Regards Colin


----------



## Milto

*Phitsanulok*

Hi, I am moving to Wang Thong in November this year, it is good to know that there are regular expat meetings, I will certainly be there and join in, can you tell me do many expats attend on a regular basis? I am also building a house, I have the plans ready but need a reliable builder Can anyone reccommend on, English speaking would be good, but if not my Thai wife can translate.


----------



## Colin_uk

Hi Milto,
I'm currently in UK but will be back in Phitsanulok also circa November.

My house is around 20 mins from Wang Tong and I go there in the evening a couple of nights a week with my partner and/or with a fellow Brit, the ladies enjoy a meal while we have a few drinks.

FYA, the Topland expat Wednesday lunchtime is still happening where you get between 6 to 12 guys and their ladies attending, but the Friday night meet at Katz bar has ended due to the bars closure. I will advise of new venue when known. 

Regarding the builders, we had a very good guy build our house, but he lives around 1 hours drive from you. My Mrs will see if he's available/willing to do it.

Do you play golf at all Milto as there's a few of us who play golf once or twice a week?


Regards Colin


----------



## Milto

Colin,

Thanks for your response, I am also from the UK but live and work in Bahrain. I am buying several acres of Mango plantation and build a home on the land also, it is adjacent to the home and land that my wives parents own. I am please that you are only 20 mins from Wang Thong it will be good to have fellow Brit nearby.

If you can obtain details of builder I would appreciate very much. 

Thanks
Martin


----------



## Colin_uk

Hi Martin,
Our place is south of Wang Thong, on the 11 towards Sak Lek for 10 minutes then there is a left turn towards Noen Maprang, we are then 10 minutes down that road. Whereabouts are you?

The builder comes from Noen Maprang and my Mrs will try and contact him, but he will probably want to know a few things such as the size of the proposed house also is it 1 or 2 storey and especially if you choose him to build it when will you want the work to start etc.


Regards Colin


----------



## Xynoplas

I've got to stop giggling at the strange names.


----------



## charlie52

Hi Guys
Retired in Phitsanulok arrived beginning August 2015 & live not far from big c shopping centre


----------



## Milto

*Colin*

Colin,

Thanks for your response, much appreciated.

I will be living just off the Wangthong-Khaosai Road at Dinthong.

I will forward detail of home I plan to build, it would be good if you can recommend local builder.

Hope to meet you soon for a beer.

Regards

Martin


----------



## Colin_uk

*Welcome to PHS!*



charlie52 said:


> Hi Guys
> Retired in Phitsanulok arrived beginning August 2015 & live not far from big c shopping centre


Hi Charlie,
Welcome to Phitsanulok!

I won't be there until November but there are a number of English speaking ex pats who meet up at the Topland Hotel restaurant (up 1 floor) every Wednesday from 11:30 - 12:00 onwards.

Also they meet up every Friday night, but the bar they were using has closed, so not sure where they meet up at the moment?


Colin


----------



## Milto

*Meet soon*

Hi Charlie,

I move to Wangthong soon, hope to see you then, have you arrived Thailand now???


----------



## Milto

*Phitsanluk*

Hi everyone,

I am fairly new to this site but am pleased to see the increase in activity lately for people in the Phitsanluk area. 

Good luck and best wishes to you all

Regards

Martin


----------



## charlie52

Milto said:


> Hi Charlie,
> 
> I move to Wangthong soon, hope to see you then, have you arrived Thailand now???


Hi Milto
Arrived about 5 weeks ago already have 3 month visa & go back next month to apply for one year visa. We are going to build a house not so far from Wangthon. In the design stage with architect and already met a good builder.
See you soon


----------



## Rusty44

Hi everyone
My name is Russell and I live in Ban Monthatong near the new Macro.
I'm interested in meeting other Expats for socializing etc.
I'm also a keen angler so would love to know more about the fishing in the area.
Regards Rusty


----------



## Colin_uk

Hi Russell,
The English speaking ex pats meet up at the Topland Hotel Phitsanulok every Wednesday from 11:30 in the first floor restaurant, partners very welcome.

You can ask about the fishing and find out about the socialising there matey.

Colin


----------

